# 66 shortblock with 67 heads? help please.



## Asuryan9 (May 3, 2012)

OK so I have a 66 389 and the heads went bad. Or were bad, not sure.
Anyway I have a set of 67 '143' heads, can I use them on my 66 engine?
I read that the valve angle was different in the 66 and 67 heads and I wasn't sure
How that would effect me using them, if it does.

Need help asap please, thank you.
-Steve-


----------

